# Ammania gracillis or Neseae crassicaulis



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

This is its emmersed inflorescence









and its fruits.









I'm not sure if they are A. gracillis or N. crassicaulis?  Thanks..


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like an Ammannia from the emersed pics.


----------



## valice (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like _Ammania gracilis _converting from emersed to submersed form.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------

